# I'm back!



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone! I have missed this board so much! For anyone who doesn't remember me, I had to go of line due to financial problems, its taken me a year and a half but I'm finally back. I missed the support so much. I recognize some of the people still here, Boggs and others, there are alot of new names as well. I've missed Fiesty and Calida, hope they are still signing in to. Hope everyone is doing well, I desperately needed this place and I'm so glad I found my way back, thanks to moldie.Can't wait to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann:Welcome back! Yes, I do remember you. You're a fellow canuck from down east. Am I right? Actually Feisty asked about you a few months back. I hope everything has turned out okay for you. Some changes on the board, ie) new moderator - Susan Purry, a few new members, a new Chronic Pain site (just started last week).


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi Weener! Thanks, and you are right, I'm the eastern Canadian. I noticed there were alot of names I didn't recognize. The new mediator, what does a mediator do anyway? Do you know what happened with the woman who was being treated for micoplasm (she also had lupus) I remember her name but can't remember how to spell it. Do most of the oldtimers still come here like calida? I have a million questions about how everyone is and what they have been trying. I've had a hellish year and I'm just so glad to be back, I've thought of you all, often.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann!WELCOME BACK.







It's so good to hear from you and I have certainly not forgotten about you.There have been many changes for some of us and , of course, the board has done some changes, too, thanks to Jeff and Susan.I just cannot describe the relief I feel from finally hearing from you. I've missed you so!!!!!E-mail me, please. Hope today is a little better for you. Sounds like you've had some "rough" times, to say the least.Sincerely,Karen


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad you found it LoriAnn.







I wish calida would shine around again too! I miss her great sense of humor and information.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks Moldie, hi Karen, I'll give you my email so I can get yours, I've only been on-line 2 days,I don't even have my own email yet but you can send it to kevinp.johnson###ns.sympatico.caWhen I went off-line, all my emails went with it. I was devastated when I realized I couldn't even write to the people here, it never occured to me that it wasn't on my computer or I would have printed it before I went off-line. It has been a hellish year, but Kev finally has a good job, and a drug plan to help me get back on my feet.(fingers crossed) I can't wait to hear whats been happening with all of you, both on and off the board. I love you guys, you were my lifeline even when I couldn't come here, because I knew I wasn't alone.PS Moldie-you may have saved my life


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

LoriAnn, I wish I could explain the duties of a moderator. I guess to moderate discussions and to mediate if things get out of hand. Susan has provided some good articles for us to read. Jeff had been looking for someone to moderate the FM forum for awhile. It's very nice of Susan to do this for us. And of course a big thanks to Jeff for taking care of us too. The lady who has lupus and mycoplasma could be Lynne. I don't see Lynne on here much anymore. I know that she is a very busy lady and she works now too. I try to email her, but have to admit I haven't done it in awhile. I must write to her soon. She is a wonderful person. Calida doesn't come on the board much anymore. I agree with Moldie that she provided us with good information. Calida do you hear me??? Putting a APB out on you. Just kidding Calida. LoriAnn I keep in touch with Calida through email. If you want I can let her know that you were asking about her. I'm happy to hear that Kevin has a good job with drug benefits. I hope you're having better weather this winter than you had last winter. I'm not sure if you noticed that we are trying to get the chat board for fm'ers going again. It looks like it might be on Tuesday's ### 2:00 p.m. (est). I think this is still to be confirmed. Well, it's getting late bedtime. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Welcome back Lori Ann.







Glad to hear some things are looking up for you.







Best wishes,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi LoriAnn,I'm glad to see you made it back. (Feisty e-mailed me.) And how very sweet of you to inquire about me. I don't come to the board a lot any more. Seemed as if every time I came here I'd be in a "rant & rave mood" and so I just decided to stop it.I still hurt but my fibro (if that's what it is) pain has taken a back seat to other things. Very dark depressive episodes and anxiety. Mostly generalized anxiety disorder although years ago I used to have full-blown panic attacks. Now I look on this GAD as a plus. So now I spend my time at the Delphi forums in "Depression" and "Panic Anxiety". I seldom post; just read. If nothing else, it helps me determine yet another antidepressant which I won't try.Let's see, over the past year (or a little more) I've had cataract implants in each eye. I recently had to have the YAG laser surgery in doctor's office to clean the lens off. They develop a film on them within about a year after they're implanted. I'm told I only have to have that done once, so that's good.This past year I've had a lump in my throat. First thought it was the anxiety but it got worse. Food caught in my espohogus and then might come back up hours later, usually during the night sometime. Finally got health insurance again on the first of December. A barium swallow showed that I had a Zenker's diverticulum. (Little pouch in the esophogus where food gets trapped. Much like diverticulosis in the "other end" of the digestive tract.) I went to a GI doctor and a couple of weeks ago he did an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. I have a followup up appointment with him on the 13th. He spoke with me briefly after the procedures and I guess he found nothing with the colonoscopy. No polyps or anything.The diagnosis with the esophogus is called cricopharyngeal achalasia. (Dysphagia). He stretched my esophogus and after the initial sore throat wore off that problem is much improved.Within a week or so, I have to see my opthamologist and have my eyes checked and get new glasses. It's always something.Anyway, I'm so happy you're back on the board and I will try to pop in more often, at least just to say "hi". My best to moldie, feisty, weener, boggs, old friends and new ones.calida


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks Fiesty for letting Calida know,Calida, its so good to hear from you, I just sent you an email because I wasn't sure how long it would be before you got back here. Hope you receive it.


----------

